# Survive a three months National Service



## AlienFromSomewhere (Oct 21, 2007)

It's named Malaysian National Service but trust me it's not a miltary conscription like national service in most countries. It's military + learning in class and even girl trainees will be there. I'm going there on 29th December 2007 that is this Saturday. Pray for my safety and calmness.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Sounds tough, you know "military." Anyway, good luck, AlienFromSomewhere.

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

It will go better than you think.


----------



## AlienFromSomewhere (Oct 21, 2007)

I have recovered from social anxiety disorder, sir!


----------



## Phobos (Jun 14, 2006)

AlienFromSomewhere said:


> I have recovered from social anxiety disorder, sir!


/me pins a medal for bravery on AlienFromSomewhere's chest.

Well done Soldier, I salute you.

*salutes* :nw


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

Ah, PLKN. To think I wasn't the only one who survived it on this forum


----------

